# 25th Anniversary Golf GTI with refurbed wheels



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

After getting my Anni last September I finally got the wheels refurbed, I got them back last Wednesday so I thought I'd get a few snaps today as he needed a wash after 4 days of going onto Immingham Docks for work.

I don't have many pics of the wheels before but this is pretty much how they all were 


A common problem with the BBS RCs  So off they went to Aerocoat...













I'm just waiting on the centre caps coming back now, then it will be save up to get the bumper resprayed.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks great.......wheels make a massive difference when right.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking so much better Natalie. 

A good set of wheels always make the difference.


----------



## Drewsky (May 7, 2011)

The wheels maketh the :car: Very nice


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking way better Natalie 👍


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice nat:thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Car looks awesome! Wheels really can make a car :thumb:


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

great looking car i do like the anniversary edition


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

Lovely car, can't beat an anniversary Golf, I am slightly biased though ;-)


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Much nicer, good job


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good and what a diffrence a nice clean set of wheels can make to a nice clean car


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice. I had a MK4 for a bit, it had mudflaps on the back, if you wanted to fit some I think they would cover the mark on the bumper as they curve around a bit.

I liked them, not everyones taste tho


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Transforms a car the wheels do well done Natalie


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kiashuma said:


> Very nice. I had a MK4 for a bit, it had mudflaps on the back, if you wanted to fit some I think they would cover the mark on the bumper as they curve around a bit.
> 
> I liked them, not everyones taste tho


I have thought about them as I get a lot of coal dust spray from my drive to work, unfortunately they wouldn't hide the big scuff on the other side of the bumper 
Not sure why I bother parking away from everyone else in car parks :wall:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I have thought about them as I get a lot of coal dust spray from my drive to work, unfortunately they wouldn't hide the big scuff on the other side of the bumper
> Not sure why I bother parking away from everyone else in car parks :wall:


I know what you mean, someone clipped my Kia bumper a few years back. Made me 

Wheels look great now tho, cars looking really good :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I have thought about them as I get a lot of coal dust spray from my drive to work, unfortunately they wouldn't hide the big scuff on the other side of the bumper
> Not sure why I bother parking away from everyone else in car parks :wall:


the reason you park away from everyone else is because you care for her,i've got a bora in silver although i don't look after her as i used to since she was keyed,she still my motor:thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

looking good


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Finally got the missing parts back for my centre caps yesterday, so a few more pics


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking spot on Nat. A real credit to you especially now the wheels are finished. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

My word, that's tidy :thumb::thumb:



Steve.


----------



## babs (Oct 26, 2008)

It's shame they corrode so much, but these look very good


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking smart Natalie


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Good colour choice Natalie! :thumb:

Now I know I made the right decision. That shadow chrome finish is just fab!
My wheels come back from Aerocoat later this week, and I can't wait to 
see how it transforms my car. Should give the coupe a bit of a Renaultsport
feel :driver:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice wheels :thumb:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

looking good Natalie


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Lowiepete said:


> Good colour choice Natalie! :thumb:
> 
> Now I know I made the right decision. That shadow chrome finish is just fab!
> My wheels come back from Aerocoat later this week, and I can't wait to
> ...


Thanks Steve  It's not quite the original ball burnished chrome from the factory but it looks close enough for me.

I look forward to seeing pics when you get them back


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Wow, great Golf. Love the wheels as well. From a VW fan thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Always love a clean shiny set of wheels, but then people here do say that I have a wheel fetish.

Those alloys are fab, mate.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Top notch.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Car looks stunning Nat!

I always wanted one of these, but when I was 19 I just couldn't afford it 

Still a great looking car 

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice Nat.... :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice looking car and nice wheels


----------



## Geoff-R (Sep 27, 2010)

Your Golf looks great, out of interest how much did the wheel refurb set you back? Do you have any close up pictures to show the finish? As you can imagine I'm in the market for a refurb on my BBS RCs as well.

Out of interest (bit off topic) is your car height standard? I recently bought a 25th but the previous owner lowered it, I can't say I'm a fan as even though it's my daily I'd prefer to keep it close to standard.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Geoff  It was £270 with a club discount, I had to arrange the courier to them myself which was just less than £30 and getting the tyres on & off again was another £10 or £15. 
If you sign up to the forum http://www.gti25thanniversaryoc.co.uk/forum/index.php there's info on the club discount for the refurb also in the your 25th Anniversary section there'll be more pics of the wheels I'm sure 

Mine is standard at the front but the back is a little too high as the rear springs have been replaced (before I bought it) with standard GTI springs :wall:

Welcome to Anni ownership :argie: What number do you have?


----------



## Geoff-R (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll hop over to the forum and have a look  thanks for the info. 

I wish I knew which number I was, I keep meaning to call vw. Unfortunately at some point someone has decided to remove the plaque from the car, I hear they cost about 250 to buy from vw. While I really wanted a car with a plaque I couldn't pass up a low mileage example that wasn't starting to rot.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Geoff-R said:


> I'll hop over to the forum and have a look  thanks for the info.
> 
> I wish I knew which number I was, I keep meaning to call vw. Unfortunately at some point someone has decided to remove the plaque from the car, I hear they cost about 250 to buy from vw. While I really wanted a car with a plaque I couldn't pass up a low mileage example that wasn't starting to rot.


Ah VW are a bit weird, my OH has an edition 30 but as the plaque has already been issued they would only tell him what the number is but not supply a new one? 
I was chatting to another Anni owner a few weeks ago and VW Heritage helped her with a replacement so they might be worth getting in touch with?

I've got the email of the woman at VW who can at least help advise which number yours is.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Natalie said:


> gong onto Immingham Docks for work.


Last time I was on the docks in Mim, someone drove a van into my rear bumper and then drove off!


----------



## CrippleRacer1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice touch.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Finally got the missing parts back for my centre caps yesterday, so a few more pics


Looks fab, love the MK4. :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Really does look well doesn't it:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning. Lovely car and the wheels transform it again.


----------

